# [2006 Thread] Has anyone had a tickling sensation in the ear?



## Karen G

*(Before we all get confused (ME!) this is a 2 year old post that was dug out of mothballs today!) DeniseM*

For about six months now I have had a tickling sensation in my right ear--sort of feels like hair getting into my ear and tickling just inside at the beginning of the ear canal. I wear my hair short and I never see any hair that would cause the symptoms. I never feel it in my left ear.

I can scratch the area with my fingernail and I know right where the sensation is, but scratching brings no relief. It comes and goes for no apparent reason.  I've also had some sinus drainage down my throat for the last three months. I've had sinus infections in the past that have responded to antibiotics.

At my annual physical in January my primary care doctor noticed lots of earwax in the area and removed it, but it seemed to make the tickling sensation more pronounced rather than relieve it.  I saw an ENT specialist last week who couldn't see anything abnormal and didn't have any idea what could be causing it.  He prescribed an antibiotic (xithromax), prednisone for 5 days in decreasing dosage, and some ear drops to use three times a day.  I finished the medicine today with no change in the symptoms--still the tickling from time to time and still the sinus drainage.

My hearing is not affected in any way, but the sensation is very annoying. It's kind of hard to describe--a tickling, sometimes almost like a vibration or sinus pressure if I press on my face between my nose and ear.  Any ideas?


----------



## ladycody

> For about six months now I have had a tickling sensation in my right ear--_sort of feels like hair getting into my ear and tickling just inside at the beginning of the ear canal_. I wear my hair short and I never see any hair that would cause the symptoms. I never feel it in my left ear.



I had a similar sensation in my left ear for about 3 weeks.  No idea what it was but agree that it was incredibly annoying and even tweazed looking for relief (which did no good btw).  It has since stopped but I still dont know what caused it...I'm just glad it's gone.  Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## TravelSFO

This is a little disgusting, but there was a time (period of a few weeks) where I had some tickling in my ear.  I kept poking at it with my finger and it would stop momentarily -- one day, I was poking and I swear something scurried out of my ear!  

I was horrified.  But I was never able to find that thing whatever it was ..


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Yes.  I had a tickling sensation in my ear last night, shortly after I got under the covers ....  didn't mind it a bit.


----------



## philemer

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> Yes.  I had a tickling sensation in my ear last night, shortly after I got under the covers ....  didn't mind it a bit.



Steve, you are strange!!  

Phil


----------



## DenMar

I have the same exact problem in my right ear also.  It is not every day, but seems to itch in short periods.  Scratching or pressure does make it feel better, but it  very temporary.    
This has been going on for close to a year now.  With no relief in sight.
If you have any luck with this, please post your findings.


----------



## Karen G

I find it interesting that the three of us who have this problem are in the Northwest--two in Washington and one in Oregon. I wonder if there's any connection?


----------



## shugga

My ears have been so itchy all winter.  I've been putting some hydrocortisone cream in them each morning.    seems to help a little.  The skin in the ear is very dry and flakey also.
Don't know what it is but it's very annoying!
By the way I'm in NC and it never happened in New Jersey!


----------



## MusicMan

I doubt it.  I had the same thing a while back and I'm in Virginia. I have no clue what caused or why it went away.    While it was there it drove me BATTY!!


----------



## Gerie

I had something for the longest time...more an itchiness than a tickling.  It got so bad it would actually ooze, at which point I brought it to a doctor's attention.  She diagnosed "eczema."  She prescribed a cream, Elocon, which is mometason furoate cream.  I was told to apply it once daily and not use it for more than two weeks straight.  Well, it worked wonderfully.  It's a big tube and the condition recurs from time to time, but usually one or two doses keeps it from getting bad.  

Gerie


----------



## debraxh

Karen G said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that the three of us who have this problem are in the Northwest--two in Washington and one in Oregon. I wonder if there's any connection?



Hmmm, Steve's in the Northwest, right?


----------



## Karen G

debraxh said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Steve's in the Northwest, right?


I'm pretty sure what Steve is describing is totally unrelated to what I'm talking about!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Karen G said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure what Steve is describing is totally unrelated to what I'm talking about!


Yes.  Though Karen and I may live close to each other, she is not the cause of the tickling in my ear, nor am I the origin of hers.


----------



## BevL

I was starting to wonder - thought we had the beginnings of a Jerry Springer episode here - LOL!!

Bev



			
				T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> Yes.  Though Karen and I may live close to each other, she is not the cause of the tickling in my ear, nor am I the origin of hers.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

BevL said:
			
		

> I was starting to wonder - thought we had the beginnings of a Jerry Springer episode here - LOL!!
> 
> Bev


Maybe it could have been more like a middle-aged version of _Desperate Housewives_.  In my case, you could call it _Desperate Waistlines_.


----------



## DeniseM

I have seasonal allergies, and whenever they occur, I have the ear tickle too - My Dr. says it another allergy symptom.


----------



## swift

Have you tried taking decongestion such as Benadril?


----------



## Karen G

DeniseM said:
			
		

> My Dr. says it another allergy symptom.


Very interesting--do you take any kind of antihistamine or other medicine that relieves the symptoms?  What kinds of things are you allergic to?


----------



## MULTIZ321

Karen,

The glands that produce earwax are located at the base of hairs located within the ear canal - so you're not likely to "see" the hairs unless a practitioner looks into your ear canal with a video-otoscope that will display the image on a monitor you both can view.  The amount of wax one produces varies as does the amount of hair. Earwax actually migrates out of the ear canal, albeit a very slow process. Sometimes you can feel the "migration" but the "tickling” would be very brief.  The outer portion of the ear canal is cartilaginous and the inner portion is bony (osseous, and is actually part of the skull).  The juncture of the cartilaginous portion and the bony portion is called the isthmus.  It is usually at the isthmus that some folks usually feel a “tickling” or an “itch”.   By the way, it is not uncommon for these symptoms to be unilateral.  Many often find relief with a little mineral oil or a lavage with a 50-50 solution of white vinegar and rubbing alcohol, provided there is no eardrum perforation.

The sinus drainage is a separate issue and is not directly related to what you describe as occurring in the ear canal.  Especially since you describe an exam by your ENT physician who did not see any evidence of an External Otitis.

 The air-filled middle ear cavity that also houses the 3 tiny bones connecting the eardrum to the inner ear has a mucous membrane lining, similar to your Eustachian tube, oral cavity and sinus cavities.  The air in the middle ear goes through a recycling process – it gets absorbed and is replenished when you swallow which opens the Eustachian tube, allowing an exchange of air from the oral cavity to the middle ear cavity. If there is edema (tissue swelling), you don’t get a proper air exchange and the middle ear develops a negative pressure (i.e., the air pressure in the ear canal is greater than the air pressure in the middle ear cavity).  In the normal state, the air pressure should be essentially the same as ambient pressure.  Depending on the degree of negative pressure, you may experience aural fullness or a plugged sensation. Fluid may also develop in the middle ear. One can have otitis media with or without fluid. In addition to an otoscopic examination, a test called Tympanometry can measure the pressure of the middle ear and also provide information about the mobility of the eardrum.  From your description, it doesn’t appear that your ENT physician thought you had Otitis media either.

Where the jaw attaches to the skull – the temporo-mandibular joint (TMJ) - is very close to the ear canal.  Sometimes TMJ problems have the discomfort localized to the ear canal. So, if all the other exams turn up negative and the problem persists, you might want to consider seeing a dentist to rule out a TMJ disorder.

Good luck

Richard


----------



## Karen G

Richard, thank you so much for that explanation of how the ear works. It's interesting that you mentioned the TMJ aspect.  At my last dental exam, the dentist noticed some wearing away of my back teeth and recommended a mouth guard to wear at night.  I have been experiencing some jaw pain and sometimes the feeling that my jaw might lock. My jaw got really uncomfortable during the teeth cleaning process and the dentist noticed some grinding sounds, which I could also hear very loudly inside my head.

It all does seem to be related.  Maybe if I give it some time and faithfully wear the night guard, it will get better.

Isn't it amazing what you can learn on TUG!!


----------



## DeniseM

Karen G said:
			
		

> Very interesting--do you take any kind of antihistamine or other medicine that relieves the symptoms?  What kinds of things are you allergic to?



I take Benadryl at night and Sudafed during the day when it's bothering me.   I am allergic to pollen and stuff like that.


----------



## andy

You may be hearing your heart beat


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

This may not help and sounds wierd, but try putting a quarter in your ear. I had this happen a lot, but it was more itching and the quarter pulls heat out of your ear and seems to help. Anyway, it has no side effects.
Liz


----------



## azsunluvr

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> Yes.  I had a tickling sensation in my ear last night, shortly after I got under the covers ....  didn't mind it a bit.



Steve, do you have a brother who lives in Renton? I swear I can hear these words coming from the mouth of a friend, who's last name is also Nelson, who lives in Renton.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> Steve, do you have a brother who lives in Renton? I swear I can hear these words coming from the mouth of a friend, who's last name is also Nelson, who lives in Renton.


No, but you should also consider that "Nelson" is a pretty common last name.  Maybe there's a reason there are a lot of us.


----------



## Roberic

karen, i presently have the ear tickling you describe.  Mine started three years ago right after a medical procedure of injecting a radiopaque dye into my spinal cord before doing a scan.

It drove me nuts until I quite by accident discovered I could relieve the tickle by concentration, which blew my mind because it seems so strange.  I then discovered that I can relieve the tickle by pressing the tip of my tongue against the roof of my mouth right behind my front teeth!  You are presently wondering if I am nuts.  I have repeated this tongue think probably ten thousand times over the years and it works every time, but often just for a minute, sometimes for many minutes.

I went to three ENT docs and all gave me topical drops, or cremes, etc, and of course, none worked.

The tickle unfortunately has gotten worse to the degree it wakes me at night.

I have no other idea about what to do.  I was so excited to find another person who seems to have the same problem.

Write back.

Roberic


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Roberic, I hate to tell you this, but this thread is two years old.  (March *2006*)

But welcome to TUG anyway!!!  


So Karen - How's the ear now?


----------



## Karen G

DeniseM said:


> So Karen - How's the ear now?


Thanks for asking!  It is better, but I think now the cause was TMJ-related. I wore the night guard faithfully for quite awile, but I haven't worn it since we moved to Nevada.

The drier climate has helped somewhat with the sinuses. Lower humidity and lots of sunshine make everything better somehow.

But, Roberic, please tell us how you found this old, old thread.


----------



## angela100

okay, I am here because I Googled "hair tickling ear sensation"... this has been going on with me for a week or so... it feels like I have hair rubbing my ear cartilage on the outside... but just about as you would enter the ear canal... it's not painful or strong, but a very light sensation that a stray hair is rubbing... very strange... If I press on it, it goes away....I have been going through a bout of vertigo since October (same ear affected). It is gone now (the vertigo), but I just worry...any new information? 

I am going to try that tongue pressing behind the front teeth thing.. but I don't want to just mask a problem if there is one...

thanks,
Angela


----------



## 3kids4me

Well I guess we know it has nothing to do with owning a timeshare....


----------



## Fern Modena

Sharon,
It *is* in the Lounge...defined above as _"The place for all discussions that don't fit into the other defined forum areas."  _I know you've started notes in the Lounge that have nothing to do with timesharing; so have I.  I can't understand why you chose to respond in this manner.

JMHO, of course

Fern



3kids4me said:


> Well I guess we know it has nothing to do with owning a timeshare....


----------



## Karen G

angela100 said:


> okay, I am here because I Googled "hair tickling ear sensation"... this has been going on with me for a week or so...Angela


Hi, Angela, and welcome to TUG.  I know how you feel because I originally started this thread a long time ago.  I also know how frustrating and annoying it is. In my case, I think it had to do with TMJ, as you can read in prior posts.

TUG is a wonderful place and you can learn about a lot of things here. Most of the forums have to do with timeshares and general travel discussions. This TUG Lounge forum is for any topic people wish to discuss as long as we abide by the general rules at the top of the page.


----------



## RDB

This has been plaguing me for several years, both ears.  Drives me bonkers at times..

ENT finds nothing.  Doc prescribed Desonide Cream 0.05%. A beeswax, white petrolatum, mineral oil, aluminum acetate basic, glycerin and purified water. It is preserved with methylparaben. I get relief for one or two days. 

Instead of the cream, normally I swab the entire canal with hydrogen peroxide 3%. It may work for several days or only 3 or 4 hours.

I just swabbed with the mentioned 50/50 white vinegar and alcohol. I also shoved quarters in. 
The itching has stopped, but I think it is because of the quarters hurting a bit.


----------



## normab

*One reason for itching ear*

When my son was about 7 he told me he hated eating carrots and apples because they made his ears itch.  I was stupified at first, but then I realized that frequently I too had really itchy ears that would bug me after eating and nothing would get rid of that itch.  However, I had only started feeling it in my 30s, not as a younger person.

I discussed it with my doctor who said it is apparently an allergic reaction, and I soon noticed have the same problem with other veggies in the carrot family--turnips, parsnips.

You may have the same situation--pay attention to what you are eating--keep a log every time you feel the itching-you will soon know what the culprit is.  Then you can decide which is preferable, itching ears or the food source!

Good luck!


----------



## Pit

I am amazed by how many people have itchy ears. Mine never bothered me until I read this thread. Now I can't stop itching.


----------



## RDB

normab said:


> ...--pay attention to what you are eating--keep a log every time you feel the itching-...
> Good luck!



Never thought of that.  I'll try noting when the itch comes on. Thanks for the tip.

btw, After the swabbing and quarter treatment last night, there has been no itch. The quarters hurt after a couple minutes, as they cut in. Did the hurting stop the itch? Seems to have.


----------



## 3kids4me

Um, I meant that obviously having tickling in your ear doesn't have anything to do with owning a timeshare since two people (who found the thread through googling and presumably thus do not own a timeshare) posted about having a similar problem.  Hope you "understand" now...although frankly **I** don't understand why you choose to respond in the manner that you do most of the time.



Fern Modena said:


> Sharon,
> It *is* in the Lounge...defined above as _"The place for all discussions that don't fit into the other defined forum areas."  _I know you've started notes in the Lounge that have nothing to do with timesharing; so have I.  I can't understand why you chose to respond in this manner.
> 
> JMHO, of course
> 
> Fern


----------



## Elan

3kids4me said:


> Um, I meant that obviously having tickling in your ear doesn't have anything to do with owning a timeshare since two people (who found the thread through googling and presumably thus do not own a timeshare) posted about having a similar problem.  Hope you "understand" now...although frankly **I** don't understand why you choose to respond in the manner that you do most of the time.



  Sharon, I understood what you meant (topic found via Google).  I actually laughed out loud when I read your response.


----------



## socalTSdad

*itching ear relief*

My wife had the same itching right ear and I mean for years. Saw several  Docs, was given many creams, always came back. Last month at 56 she had her wisdom teeth out, really hard on her, but low and be hold the itchy right ear is gone. Go figure!


----------



## Linda74

Sharon, I took it as a joke, which it obviously was!!!!!


----------



## happymum

Linda74 said:


> Sharon, I took it as a joke, which it obviously was!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## Beaglemom3

3kids4me said:


> Well I guess we know it has nothing to do with owning a timeshare....


Elan/Sharon, 

  Is this the ear ticklig experience that you are refering to re: timesharing ?

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/328/RipOff0328991.htm


----------



## Beaglemom3

I had a patient once who came to me with an incessant tickling in his ear and had been to his physician.

 With the otoscope, I examined his ear by not going into the canal all the way and backing out halfway, Then after inspection, I  asked him if had recently had his hair cut. He had and there were about 2-3 tiny hair strands in his outter canal driving him crazy which he kept missing with QTips and erasers (ack !). Easy fix in his case. Have seen this twice more. Not saying that this is the problem, but it is easily missed.


----------



## ABetts

*Tickling in the ear*

Oh my goodness, I can't believe this happens to someone else.  I thought I was going nuts....I don't know what it is and nothing seems to help.  I have no allergies that I know of and this is something that has just started since I started taking some new medications...maybe that is it...


----------



## Karen G

The power of Google!  The tickling-in-the-ear thread appears again!


----------



## DeniseM

Karen - If I was you, I would close the thread!  :rofl:


----------



## Karen G

DeniseM said:


> Karen - If I was you, I would close the thread!  :rofl:


Why?? I find it amazing that people keep finding this old thread.


----------



## Denise L

And I have a tickle in my ear, too!

My doctor says its just allergies if it tickles. Drives me crazy. He says I can see an ENT if I want to.

It is tickling right now  !


----------



## DeniseM

Karen G said:


> Why?? I find it amazing that people keep finding this old thread.



I don't know...it's just kind of disturbing to have these enthusiastic itchers just post out of no where!   Have you considered starting your own website?

Hmmmmm.... Let's see....  

IUG - Itchy Users Group?

SUG - Scratchy Users Group?

FIEND-UG - Finger in Ear 'Nuckle Deep Users Group (liberties taken with spelling of knuckle)


----------



## Karen G

DeniseM said:


> I don't know...it's just kind of disturbing to have these enthusiastic itchers just post out of no where!


It must seem like a joke to folks who have not experienced this very frustrating feeling, but I can assure you it is real and apparently a lot of other people have felt it, too.  

I don't find it disturbing or unusual for someone to be searching online for more information.  When they find others who have experienced the same thing, it's only natural for them to try to get more information.  I know I've learned a lot of useful things from TUG that don't have anything to do with timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM

Karen - you are right, of course....I'm just being silly!


----------



## ABetts

*My Darn Ear*

Thank you for the therapy...I am so glad I am not alone.  I also had no idea what TUG was when I found the thread online, but I had to join simply because there was a connection.  It is going on right now as I type this bloody email and it is absolutely driving me nuts....:annoyed: 

I appologize that I pulled the tread out of the dust last night if it annoys the TUG members, but believe me it isn't nearly as annoying as this stupid tickle.

Hears hoping the thread and the itch disappears forever


----------



## Karen G

ABetts said:


> Thank you for the therapy...I am so glad I am not alone.  I also had no idea what TUG was when I found the thread online, but I had to join simply because there was a connection.  It is going on right now as I type this bloody email and it is absolutely driving me nuts....:annoyed:
> 
> I appologize that I pulled the tread out of the dust last night if it annoys the TUG members, but believe me it isn't nearly as annoying as this stupid tickle.
> 
> Hears hoping the thread and the itch disappears forever


No apologies are necessary. Stick around TUG, though. It's a fun place with a lot of good people sharing good information.

Sometimes when my ears were tickling, if I opened my mouth really wide and kind of forced it to open as wide as I could and held it that way, it would give me some relief.  That kind of relieves the TMJ, too.


----------



## ABetts

You know I was talking to a co-worker just after I posted this and I thought of something.  Is it possible any of us are on medications that might have brought this along.  I am currently on some medications that I have never been on before....hmmmm


----------



## miniexp

Hello,
I also have had this tickle in my ear and ears.  It has been on the left side, 
then goes between the left and the right ear. I thought maybe a bug was in
my ear as I live in Florida, went to the Dr. and nothing in there, not even ear wax.  So, now after about 4 months, with no tickle, it is back, only one ear for now.  I was wondering if it could be high blood pressure starting to happen?  A persons mind can get carried away I guess when there is no
remedy etc.
Diane


----------



## danaect

*Is something crawling in my ear?*

I'm glad to see other posts on here about people with similar symptoms. For about 8 months now I frequently get the feeling that something is crawling in my ear. I have had my ears checked many times and always there is nothing visually wrong. I began to wonder if the problem could be TMJ. I have suffered with symptoms of TMJ since 1990, but lately my symptoms have changed/escalated. I have always had jaw pain, clicking/popping in the ears and locking in the open position while at the dentist, but now I am experiencing ringing in the ears and other symptoms that I am beginning to think are related. I recently found a site that included: neck and shoulder pain, shooting pain in the head, sensitivity to light, sore throat and numbness in the arms, hands, and fingers---all of which I have experienced. Could TMJ cause this many problems? Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Karen G

danaect, it always amazes me when this thread pops up again because someone has found it on Google.  I think TMJ may really be the culprit, in my case, at least.  The tickling sensation has lessened since I first posted in March '06, but the TMJ has become more troublesome.  I don't have all the symptoms you describe, however. I hope I don't have all that to look forward to.  Hope you find a way to relieve all those symptoms.


----------



## RDB

As I've stated a couple times, the itch stays and I only got relief by swabbing with various creams and solutions.

In the last year I've been on drops of Oroxacin and Ciprodex with momentary relief.

Went to VA hospital for getting some hearing aids.  Their ENT doctor thought he seen signs of a fungus. He put me on Ofloxacin. 10 drops per ear, twice ech day.  Went through two 5 mL bottles but got relief. As some ran out I would bath the outter ear.  That seemed to cause irritating rash.  

Got Hydrocort Val 0.2% cream to bring that under control.

With all better, I go to have hearing aids tomorrow.


----------



## janar

*Finally found a solution!*

It was probably two years ago that I googled 'tickling ear', trying to find a remedy for this problem that was making my life miserable and I found this thread (long before that, I'd googled the same, but with no 'hits' whatsoever)....I had to come back here and post my findings because it's really saved me and I wanted to help anyone else who may be suffering from this horrible affliction...

So, I've had this tickling ear problem for 25 years now (!)...been to doctors, etc., with no one having any clue as to the problem....as mentioned, it's made me nuts. I won't get into just how I found a solution, but the upshot is that  I learned that my jaw clenching and excessive gum-chewing was the culprit!!  When I became aware of this, I of course stopped clenching and stopped cheweing gum, and, it went away....immediately! Talk about feeling like I'd experienced a miracle! Anyway, if it ever does begin again (which it does on occasion), I instantly know I'm clenching my jaw, so I stop and it goes away. I suspect there is a nerve that is 'triggered' by the clenching....I dunno.  But, I feel very grateful to have found a solution.

I had to come and post this because truly, it's saved my sanity. Hopefully it will help someone else!


----------



## Karen G

janar said:


> I had to come and post this because truly, it's saved my sanity. Hopefully it will help someone else!



Thanks so much for your post!


----------



## solisis

I found this by typing "tickling in my ear" in google.

I've had this happening for about 3 weeks now. I do not have any TMJ issues. I am on no medications. I have had no known change in habits or lifestyle lately. I am allergic to almost nothing.

I have described the sensation to my wife as though a few light hairs were brushing on my inner ear. Sometimes it happens in short bursts, which scares me into thinking it's an insect nest. How many of us really know why they call them "earwigs?"

I wondered if it had anything to do with sound vibrations. I usually listen to music at work on headphones, which has almost become impossible because the tickling amplifies with headphones.

It is a horrifying thing to hear of someone living 25 years with this. It's like imagining someone with the hiccups for 25 years. You just might have to throw yourself over a cliff.

Maybe we'll get lucky and there will be a House episode that deals with this.


----------



## Karen G

*ah, yes, the tickling-in-the-ear thread returns!*

solisis, welcome to TUG. This thread really illustrates the power of Google! It's fun to see this thread pop up again. I can't believe it has been almost four years since I started it.

If it's any consolation to you, I haven't had the tickling sensation in my ear since we moved to a drier climate.  Don't know if that has anything to do with it. But, I do hope yours will go away, too.


----------



## RDB

solisis said:


> I found this by typing "tickling in my ear" in google.
> 
> ...   Sometimes it happens in short bursts, which scares me into thinking it's an insect nest. How many of us really know why they call them "earwigs?"
> 
> I wondered if it had anything to do with sound vibrations. I usually listen to music at work on headphones, which has almost become impossible because the tickling amplifies with headphones...



First off, welcome to TUG.

Went to VA hospital, the ENT doctor thought he seen signs of a fungus. He put me on OFLOXACIN...

Went through two 5 mL bottles but got relief. As some ran out I would bath the outer ear with the excess. That seemed to cause irritating rash. Got Hydrocort Val 0.2% cream to bring that under control.

I have been forced to follow doctors instructions to PUT NOTHING IN THE EAR to scratch for relief as that skin inside the ear gets messed over.  That makes for skin trying to mend. KEEP swabs out, I was told.

When I can't stand it (seldom anymore) I lay down and install a few drops of OFLOXACIN.

By getting hearing aids, was told to only wear them as really needed as with the conditions of my ear canal irritation, I *need air in there*.  I would think earphones would need ventilation.  The vibrations may be causing irritation also.

I'm not a doctor.
-----------

Robert


----------



## tomcat101

My left ear has been tickling off and on for most of 2010.  I shove my pinky finger in there and wiggle it around a bit for relief.

In Dec. 2009 I had some jaw pain at Christmas that made it difficult to eat.  It gradually went away after a couple of weeks. 

In Aug. 2010 my dentist took out my left top wisdom tooth.  The wisdom tooth had a big cavity and the tooth beside it had a deep cavity.  So he pulled the wisdom tooth and filled the other tooth.

But the ear still tickles sometimes.  Just the left ear.  Never the right ear.

I have had trouble once in the past with vertigo also.  I tend to drink too much caffeine and stay a little dehydrated.

Based on what the others have said, I'm thinking this tickling has something to do with my jaw, the wisdom tooth cavity, or not drinking enough water.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

I am close to one hundred percent sure that the "ear tickling sensation" actually emanates from your throat.  It is either an allergy, cold, or some other condition that impacts your throat.  This is a WAG but do you suffer from acid reflux?  Acid reflux could be irritating your throat and causing the "ear tickling".


----------



## tksinclair

*It may be an old thread but my ears are itching NOW*

In fact this started a few months ago and has nothing to do with my throat. 

Re: the Throat  It feels totally different than that.  It's just inside the ear.  BUT yes I've had acid reflux and when it was diagnosed I went to the ER because I couldn't breathe.  I actually felt like I couldn't take a breath.  When I was diagnosed later in the week with Acid Reflux I was SHOCKED because my symptoms didn't feel "acidy" at all.  I literally felt more like something was sitting on my chest!  Weird huh?

In fact I have high blood pressure AND acid reflux....Hmmmmm...

I was wondering how old the other people are that have this problem.  I'm 57 and I've had some pretty weird menopausal symptoms and thought this could be one!!?  Although that wouldn't account for the men!

I have also discovered that Benedryl seems to work.  At least most of the time.

It started with itching on my arm.  The left side.  Then that went away and now my ears drive me nuts.  It almost feels as if little hairs are tickling my ears!  But, fortunatley, no ear hair!   

YET.

I too was relieved to do a search and discover I wasn't alone in the itchy ear world!

OH and interesting, mine is my left ear!  NEVER the right ear!?!?

I'd like to know, how old people with IES (Itchy Ear Syndrome) are.  
Which ear itches?  
Do you have itching anywhere else?  (not to get too personal of course)
Does Benedryl help?
Do you have either high blood pressure OR Acid Reflux?

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY   -   is this icon pretending to scratch his chin but is actually scratching his EAR?????


----------



## Karen G

tksinclair said:


> I was wondering how old the other people are that have this problem.


When I started this thread back in 2006 I was 60, and I lived in Washington state in a very damp climate.

Now, 4-1/2 yrs. later I live in Nevada in a very dry climate. I have also had sinus surgery since I moved here.  I haven't experienced the tickling sensation since moving here. Since I never was able to find out what caused it to begin with, I don't know what made it stop either. But, I'm so glad it's gone.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

An acupuncturist, back in the mid 70's, suggested putting a coin in your ear. Quarters work best, as they fit best. You can feel it pull the heat out of your ear.
Liz


----------



## vruatsa

Well well, 2012 now, two years from the last post and six from the opening day

I decided to write here because it is always nice to find information about something that is driving you crazy.

I've been experiencing this ear tickling for about two months (that I can remember) and it has had many (if not all) sensations described by the people that have commented.

After doing a "thorough" research I concluded that this symptom can be associated to two things.

The first one is TMJ disorder, which due to the proximity of the TMJ, creates the sensation in the ear. 

The second one is sinus drainage which is at the same time associated with allergies. I found some info here http://www.livestrong.com/article/39363-symptoms-associated-sinus-drainage-down/

Now, how funny things are, some people talked about issues with acid reflux, which generates irritation in the throat, therefore generating the tickling. But acid reflux can also generate bruxism which can also degenerates into TMJ disorder and so on. 

So if you think about it, acid reflux seems to be a big part of this. I'm not saying it is the main and only reason, of course. It's amazing how something can affect you in different ways.

In my case I think it has to do with the sinus drainage, I have lots of the symptoms associated with it and I've had allergy to dust for quite a while.

I guess in my case the solution would be to maintain extremely clean the places where I dwell and to use antihistaminic drugs to reduce the reaction of the body to these allergies. Also, to keep my nose as clean as I can to be able to breathe better, therefore having better ventilation in my ears.

Finally, it's great to find places like this one where you not only find information, but also support. We all know, as expressed by someone else here, that mind can play dirty tricks on you. Hearing all different cases somehow motivates you and gives you strength.

A funny fact: during the whole research and posting of this comment I actually went from experimenting the undesirable tickle to not having it. I wonder to what extent can mind help you (or sink you) when a health issue (even more psychological) is involved.

Cheers!

Ps: Karen, once again the thread has been brought up  Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Karen G

vruatsa said:


> Ps: Karen, once again the thread has been brought up  Thanks for starting it.


How fun to see this thread again. I had forgotten about it, but it's nice to revisit it.  I'm happy to report that I can't even remember the last time I had this tickling in my ear now that I've lived in the desert for almost six years.


----------



## vruatsa

Karen G said:


> How fun to see this thread again. I had forgotten about it, but it's nice to revisit it.  I'm happy to report that I can't even remember the last time I had this tickling in my ear now that I've lived in the desert for almost six years.



Glad to hear that


----------



## DirtyJersey

I’ve had the tickling sensation in my right ear for several months now. Specifically it’s the portion of the ear called the tragus. The timing would coincide with the start of new medications, but I can’t rule out TMJ causes either since my wife says I now have violent or intense dreams, which I imagine would lead to clenching my jaw in my sleep. I also have food and seasonal allergies, so I’ll need to see if an antihistamine helps.

Long live the “ear tickling” thread!


----------



## Talent312

DirtyJersey said:


> I’ve had the tickling sensation in my right ear for several months now...



Reviving a 12 year old thread, whose last post was 6 years ago this week!
I wonder if that's some sort of record?

"They stab it with their steely knives, but they just can't kill the beast."
-- _Source:_ The Eagles (Hotel California, 1976).


----------



## pedro47

I am from the east coast the Commonwealth of Virginia and I have this same problem. I am going to try some of the suggestions. age 70+.
This thread lives on.


----------



## WinniWoman

I had a tickling or itch in my left year for a very long time- doc said it is probably Eustachian Tube Disorder and recommended Flonase. It comes and goes now. Had it more in the spring and summer.


----------



## bbodb1

Talent312 said:


> Reviving a 12 year old thread, whose last post was 6 years ago this week!
> I wonder if that's some sort of record?
> 
> "They stab it with their steely knives, but they just can't kill the beast."
> -- _Source:_ The Eagles (Hotel California, 1976).



I think I unearthed one a bit older earlier this week about Glacier NP. 
It's excavation week here on TUG!

And for me, you did not need the Source line....


----------



## TickledEar

Got a tickle in my ear. Googled it, natch, and came across this group! I couldn't leave without registering and reporting my bloody tickly ear, since this site has been reporting the dreaded symptoms for years. Unsure of the cause at the moment, but some really useful info on here


----------



## Karen G

Welcome to TUG, TickledEar! I am amazed that this thread had been brought back to life,  but happy that you got some useful info! 

Stick around—you might find some more interesting items.


----------



## TickledEar

Karen G said:


> Welcome to TUG, TickledEar! I am amazed that this thread had been brought back to life,  but happy that you got some useful info!
> 
> Stick around—you might find some more interesting items.


It's hilarious isnt it. I only had to comment because it keeps getting brought back to life over the years. Long live the thread! Its reassuring for the clearly dozens of people worldwide who are afflicted, kind of like a support group


----------



## IsItABug

Hello everyone! I also found this thread via a Google search and had to make an account to join the itchy ear crowd. I first experienced this sensation a few years ago while I was pregnant, and my OB said I had an ear infection. Antibiotics made it go away, but it came back again about a year later. I had it checked out again, and no infection. It has came and went since then, generally feeling like a small hair is tickling just inside my ear even though I can’t see or find one. It’s gotten worse in the last week, hence the Google search. I’m trying an antihistamine thanks to y’all’s suggestions!


----------



## pedro47

Welcome to TUG, TickleEar.  Where Knowledge is Power by Bacon..
Stay Safe and Welcome to TUG.


----------



## EarTickleThread2020

Can I just start off by saying that I have NEVER been so invested in a “forum thread” in my entire life. I was 10 years old when this thread was created and here I am at 24 years of age googling “tickling in my ear” and finding this hilarious & insightful group of humans. Karen, I was having major anxiety when I didn’t see you respond to the 2018 posts. I was SOOOO relieved when I saw you respond to the 2020 posts . I’m so glad that you are alive & well and living ear-tickle free to boot! I thoroughly enjoyed your enthusiasm and excitement every time this thread came back to life!! You were so sweet to keep the thread open to help others searching for answers!

I’ve never created an account on any thread forum before but I literally had to. This is grade A+ entertainment for a funny issue like an ear tickle. Which, by the way I’ve been experiencing for a few weeks now but I’m pretty sure it’s related to allergies/TMJ after reading this thread 

I hope everyone has a great day today (whether you’re reading this in 2020 or 2050)!!


----------



## pedro47

EarTickleThread2020 said:


> Can I just start off by saying that I have NEVER been so invested in a “forum thread” in my entire life. I was 10 years old when this thread was created and here I am at 24 years of age googling “tickling in my ear” and finding this hilarious & insightful group of humans. Karen, I was having major anxiety when I didn’t see you respond to the 2018 posts. I was SOOOO relieved when I saw you respond to the 2020 posts . I’m so glad that you are alive & well and living ear-tickle free to boot! I thoroughly enjoyed your enthusiasm and excitement every time this thread came back to life!! You were so sweet to keep the thread open to help others searching for answers!
> 
> I’ve never created an account on any thread forum before but I literally had to. This is grade A+ entertainment for a funny issue like an ear tickle. Which, by the way I’ve been experiencing for a few weeks now but I’m pretty sure it’s related to allergies/TMJ after reading this thread
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day today (whether you’re reading this in 2020 or 2050)!!


Welcome to TUG. "Where Knowledge Is Power," by Bacon.
Wishing you an Outstanding Day and a very Happy Day.


----------



## Karen G

EarTickleThread2020 said:


> Can I just start off by saying that I have NEVER been so invested in a “forum thread” in my entire life. I was 10 years old when this thread was created and here I am at 24 years of age googling “tickling in my ear” and finding this hilarious & insightful group of humans. Karen, I was having major anxiety when I didn’t see you respond to the 2018 posts. I was SOOOO relieved when I saw you respond to the 2020 posts . I’m so glad that you are alive & well and living ear-tickle free to boot! I thoroughly enjoyed your enthusiasm and excitement every time this thread came back to life!! You were so sweet to keep the thread open to help others searching for answers!
> 
> I’ve never created an account on any thread forum before but I literally had to. This is grade A+ entertainment for a funny issue like an ear tickle. Which, by the way I’ve been experiencing for a few weeks now but I’m pretty sure it’s related to allergies/TMJ after reading this thread
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day today (whether you’re reading this in 2020 or 2050)!!


Thanks for posting & bringing a smile to my face this morning!


----------



## Al-lee

I, too, have the same problem in my left ear and have had for a couple years now. Never had the problem before; or at least, I never noticed it. No allergies, no infections, no, recent, trauma to the ear. No ringing or vibrating. Just an occasional tickling; that just always seems out of reach.(Even though it doesn't seem like it's deep) I've never found anything that helps. I still experience it to this day. (Actually right now, even.) 
I know that it's not something crawling in my ear, because, sadly, I've had that experience about 13 years ago, (not something you ever forget). Just as maddening, nonetheless.


----------



## Karen G

Welcome to TUG, Al-lee. Hope you'll stick around and enjoy it. We talk about lots of things, but mainly timeshares and travel info, and sometimes tickling ears!


----------



## clifffaith

I think I'm glad I have tinnitus rather than tickling!


----------



## Jhoy84

Hi Ms. Karen, 
I'm from the Philippines and I really feel the same experience in my right ear, it's very annoying... is there any findings about it? Thanks and God bless..


----------



## Karen G

Jhoy84 said:


> Hi Ms. Karen,
> I'm from the Philippines and I really feel the same experience in my right ear, it's very annoying... is there any findings about it? Thanks and God bless..


Good morning, Jhoy84. Welcome to TUG and thanks for bringing this thread up again.  I haven't discovered any new treatments for this annoying ear condition, but I'm always amazed when someone finds this thread and comments. Apparently it's a worldwide condition.


----------

